# Animal Cruelty - Got a fish for my birthday! The poor little thing



## Tempy (Aug 26, 2009)

Okay so I turned 20 last month.

For my birthday my best friend brought round a Siamese Fighting Fish for my present.

I thought that was nice. 

This is the bit that is not nice......



So the fish bowl she gave me is like 10 centimetres in diameter. So Tiny.

I know that they can survive in Puddles and shoe prints in Thailand. The pet stores keep telling me that. 

Just because they can survive like that doesn't mean that they enjoy it!

The second (and more cruel) thing is that she was told i would need to keep it in the warmest part of my house.

The problem...my house is always so cold.

I work from 9-5 so I am never really home to have the heater on.

My fish is supposed to be at 17 degrees to 28 degrees. In reality, it is probably just over 10 degrees!

I think my lil fishy is freezing.

I am at work now and left a light globe on over it to try and heat the bowl up. I think he likes that. I am scared my place will be on fire when I get home.

I have also been feeding it dried bloodworm's.

It ate some on the first day i got him but not on the second day (yesterday). I hope he has eaten by the time I get home.

Lastly, I know this was supposed to be a present but it has been causing me hell as I am so worried about it.

Could someone please have a chat with me about this as I am so worried.

Also, I know I will end up spending money on this fishy (so not fair, I am so broke as it is)!!!!


----------



## Tempy (Aug 26, 2009)

Tempy said:


> Okay so I turned 20 last month.
> 
> For my birthday my best friend brought round a Siamese Fighting Fish for my present.
> 
> ...




Someone help me please!!!


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

I would suggest that you purchase a small (2.5) tank with a light on it that will heat up the bettas water while you are are gone. Bettas can survive in small tanks, but they can't THRIVE or be reallt happy in them. The smallest tank I would reccomend for a betta is 2 gallons. make sure that the top if his tank/bowl is covered because bettas are known to jump out of their tanks. If you are going to keep the betta in that small of a tank, please change his water every day!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I'd consider myself new to bettas, however I'd be happy to share what I've learned and try to help.  Others, feel free to correct me.

First of, welcome to the forum  Yes, I'm afraid you will need to spend a little more money if you wish for your little friend to truly be happy....that bowl is indeed much too small. Also, to my understanding, the myth that they live in puddles and shoe prints is just that...a myth. I do believe there is a thread about that somewhere around here...
Ha! Here! http://www.fishforum.com/betta-fish-care/mythbuster-do-bettas-really-live-tiny-8923/
Most here recommend 2.5 US gallons(9 liters?) per Betta, though the larger the better and the easier to maintain.

Yes, Bettas are tropical fish and need a stable temperature of around 26-27. So a heater is something you will also need to purchase, along with a thermometer to monitor the temp. 

As for feeding, go get yourself some Betta pellets. Bloodworms should only be fed once per week as a treat. Its recommended 2-3 pellets per feeding twice daily with a day of fasting. I feed mine 2 pellets in the morning, 3 at night, substitute the evening feeding with bloodworms or brine shrimp once weekly, and fast them on Sundays.
To my understanding this feeding method is because bettas are prone to bloat, perhaps I'm wrong but thats just what I've derived from it...

I hope this helps!


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum!

I have found my bettas to enjoy their swimming room. I understand the lack of money to invest. You can keep an eye out on Craiglist. I often see complete 10 gal setups for dirt cheap.


----------



## Tempy (Aug 26, 2009)

*Thank you guys!*

Thank you guys so much for your prompt responses!

Thank god for the internet!

Where else would i so easily find a whole place and group of people to help me with my fishy questions??

Pretty cool hey.

But yeah... I will definately buy some proper fish food for him straight after work.

I will clean his water too, I wanted to leave him alone for a while so he had some time to get used to his new tank....but maybe not a good idea.

I dont have a lid on him.... I'll have to sort that out too.

I suppose I will have to invest in a bigger tank (this is a horrible birthday present lol)

So, What is Craiglist?


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

craigslist: dayton / springfield classifieds for jobs, apartments, personals, for sale, services, community, and events This will get you started, you will want to change the setting to do a local search in your area.


----------



## Bluntokian (Aug 27, 2009)

o and dont forget to declorinate ur water (i know i spelled that wrong...sorry)


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

I think Craigslist is just a US thing...... Look for cheap tanks in the paper, garage sales, second hand stores, ect. If you are on a major budget, any large container with clear sides will work.


----------



## Tempy (Aug 26, 2009)

Mikaila31 said:


> I think Craigslist is just a US thing...... Look for cheap tanks in the paper, garage sales, second hand stores, etc. If you are on a major budget, any large container with clear sides will work.


yeah i ended up finding the website but I there was nothing in Melbourne, Australia.

I had a look in the trading post (Australian newspaper) with no luck.

I ended up calling this aquarium, they said they can do a tank

12 inch x 8 inch x 8 inch

I know that is not great but it is a lot bigger than where he is now.

Plus, it is only $20.00 so i can afford it.

The heater is $45.00 so I am not very happy about that 

I guess you gotta do what you gotta do!!

Thank you guys so much - I think I will be logging on quite frequently within the next couple of months!


----------



## Tempy (Aug 26, 2009)

Mikaila31 said:


> I think Craigslist is just a US thing...... Look for cheap tanks in the paper, garage sales, second hand stores, ect. If you are on a major budget, any large container with clear sides will work.




I was thinking about a container.

But.....

I was told that you cannot put anything in the fish tank (or be a fishtank) if it has had any contact with chemicals 

i.e. dishwashing liquid


i dont know


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi Tempy,

Welcome to the forum and congrats. on your new fishy friend. You should be able to find mini-heaters online for a lot cheaper than that. For example:

Aquarium Heaters & Water Temperature: Mini Aquarium Heaters

Good luck


----------



## aquariangel (Aug 12, 2009)

Twistersmom said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum!
> 
> I have found my bettas to enjoy their swimming room. I understand the lack of money to invest. You can keep an eye out on Craiglist. I often see complete 10 gal setups for dirt cheap.


Check yard sales (tag sales) too if you get out over weekends. We lucked upon a 10 gal complete tank kit a couple months ago. We check a service called freecycle in our area also so if theres something like that where you are then that's an option. Everything on there is free, people offer things they don't want anymore to keep things out of landfills.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

I did not notice that you live in Australia! I guess that would make Craiglist hard to use.
Maybe look on Ebay.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Tempy said:


> I was thinking about a container.
> 
> But.....
> 
> ...


I should be fine if you rinse it in clean water first. I've kept fish in lots on things. Usually just those large plastic storage bins, cuz they are easy to use. I also kept a betta in a massive glass rum bottle that I found at my grampa's, thing was close to 2 gallons. We get 3 gal cheese ball containers too that work great as fish tanks too.


----------



## Tempy (Aug 26, 2009)

*New and Improved and more importantly.....HAPPY!!!*

HEY GUYS!!!

Yes, I do live in Australia. I live in Melbourne and it is winter so it is really wet and cold most of the time. Not like a desert which some would assume.


So yesterday after work I ran to the pet shop.....to find it closed 


I then ran to the $2 shop.

I ended up buying a big fish bowl for $15! It is not that big, but about 6 times bigger than the old bowl and it looks very comfortable!

I couldn't buy a heater though because the pet shop was closed. I will buy one after work today!

I left the heater at home on low today....my gas bills gunna be so high!

I bought some water ager and an oxy-shell which maintains the bowls PH levels.

I bought a fake plant for it (that's all they had) and some pebble thingies.

I also bought some Betta fish food (previously it was eating dried bloodworms only)


I was stressing out about the water temperature and getting him into the new bowl....lol

In the end i ended up just putting him in the new bowl and he didnt get stressed at all!!

I put the new food in the new bowl and he was very happy and seemed to forget about the move.

He then explored his new home and found a little hiding place that he enjoys to spend his time.

It is so cute!

Later that night, I put a mirror next to the bowl to test the theory.

When he finally noticed the mirror he swam down next to it - flaring his beautiful fins - he then stared directly at the reflection puffing his cheeks - so amazing.

I didn't keep it there for too long as I dont want him to get used to it.

I also put the mirror away from his special hiding place as I didnt want him to have a reason to feel unsafe there.

I am so happy that Puddle is happy and it is all thanks to you guys.

So thank you!!!


----------



## Tempy (Aug 26, 2009)

*New Questions.....!*

Okay, so now my lil fishy is going well I have some new questions:



If i want to get a female to go with him, will I need a bigger tank?
If I get a female, I know he may attack her, but is there a chance she could kill him?
I would also like a Mexican Walking Fish, would they get along in a tank together?
I heard snails are good for tanks too, would a snail be okay with it?
All in all, i would like the following in the tank:



Male Siamese Fighting Fish
Female Siamese Fighting Fish
Mexican Walking Fish
Snail
Little Neon Fish (or something similar)


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Females and males should never be kept in the same tank unless its for a short time for breeding purposes, or the tank is divided. If you really want both, you could get a ten gallon and separated it with a divider, then have a fish on each side. 

Many people keep a snail with their betta, I don't see anything wrong with it but I'll let someone else more knowledgeable comment on that. 

Never heard of the Mexican Walking Fish, but after a little googling I'd say stay away from it.....its looks like it may need land, like a frog, and could likely eat your bettas.

If your referring to Neon Tetras, they are schooling fish that need to be kept in groups of at least 6. But they may nip at your bettas fins, so I'd stay away from them. 

As for you other post, good to know that you got him a bigger home! If the bowl is large enough, you may be able to attach a small filter and heater to it and be good to go ;-)

I'd be very wary of any PH stabilizer....they can cause PH swings which are dangerous for your fish and stabilizers really aren't necessary. When you get back to the pet store, pick up an liquid dropper test kit(stay away from the strips, they don't work)that tests for PH, nitrIte, ammonia, and nitrAte. It may be a little pricy, but it'll be one of the best things you'll ever invest in while keeping fish.

Hmm....I think I covered everything :lol:
Best of luck with your new friend! Bettas are really adorable fish....and addicting ;-)


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Dragonfish covered everything and I wanted to add that I've read numerous times that some bettas have a fondness for attacking the eye stalks of snails. All bettas are different, some are more aggressive than others.


----------



## Tempy (Aug 26, 2009)

he is so cool, he never stresses out. I probably stress out more about him.

When I cover the bowl with my hands he gets all defensive and flares up, lol, it is so funny

i think i will just get a snail and leave it like that, i dont wanna go overboard.

i just thought he may want a friend, sounds like he may be happy by himself though.

Thanks for warning me about the ph things - i will buy a heater and a filter tommorow


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Glad to know hes doing well  Yes, bettas are tough little critters. I've jumped my Sasuke around various tanks and containers countless times since getting him, yet hes put up with it, never showed any real signs of stress 

Yeah, bettas are solitary by nature and are almost always happiest alone...well, unless you count yourself as his companion....which I do because I'm crazy  :lol:

Any pictures of him?


----------



## Tempy (Aug 26, 2009)

hey, cool pic, mine is orange!


----------



## Tempy (Aug 26, 2009)

*An end.....*

Okay I ended up spending nearly $200.00 and travelling by train for nearly 3 hours!!!!!!


I bought a 50 litre tank for him!!

A heater!!

A filter!!!

Some Real Plants!!!!

He loves the real plants!

I bought 2 snails!!

And I bought 4 Black Phantoms!!

Ill be back!


----------



## animalover (Jul 13, 2009)

wow thats a lot of stuff witch means you and your fish are going to be so happy!


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Sounds like a HUGE improvement!!! Perfect sized tank for all the fishies, too!


----------



## Tempy (Aug 26, 2009)

*Sticky Situation...*

Okay so I have in my 50litre tank the following:




My Orange Betta - Puddle
4 Black Phantoms
1 White Catfish - Yin
1 Black Catfish - Yang
1 Ghost Catfish - Seedy Wally
1 Princess - Princess
1 Platy - Mr Plate
1 Bristle Nose Catfish - Sucker
And heaps more live plants now and also a "ruined vase" from the pet shop.

Putting all the fish in was very nerve racking - I was very worried about how Puddle would react as he is a very aggressive fish.

They have been in all together for about forty five minutes now.....


....he flared up when they were floating in the bag but didn't seem too fussed about them.

I put them in one at a time and he slowly got over them after flaring up for a while and marking his territory.

He keeps kinda following Princess around which is kind of scary too.

Me and my boyfriend thought it best to give them some time alone to get to know each other. 

So we have turned the light off, left the room and are hoping for the best!



-


Also, Princess is trying to school up with the Black Phantoms which looks which cute and funny


----------



## Tempy (Aug 26, 2009)

*Fish Tank Drama Series*

This morning I entered the lounge room slowly......unaware of what I may be walking into.

I left the top off the tank all night in case a fish was so scared they wanted to jump out - 

So I was very wary of where I was stepping.


As I got closer I noticed fish.

Alive Fish.

Fish Getting along.

Wow...



I went straight to the fridge and gave them a nice dosage of fresh bloodworms. There were no fights about the food and the tank looks so busy and entertaining now.

Not Boring and as though it would make you go stir crazy as it previously did.


I am still worried about Princess as she has a very strange personality. 

When my fighter was flaring up at her last night she simply turned around putting her back fin in my fighters mouth.
My fighter simply chased up to its face and flared up again and then they both left each other.

And then she started following my fighter around which kind of annoyed him.

She keeps trying to school with the Black Phantoms but is not fast enough.


ALSO, Mr Plate is EXACTLY the same looking as my fighter - Well the same colour anyway.

They don't bother or get agitated at each other at all.


I think my fighter may think Mr Plate is a female fighter. 

What do you guys think?


Also, my Princess fish apparently does not exist - I have had a look all over the internet to no avail 

Maybe the aquarium guy just started making up names? I am not sure? 

Do you guys no of any fish retailed as Princess's?



What are some other interesting aquatic animals as I think I may be becoming a little obsessed with these creatures? teehee.



Also, I get extremelly agitated when I go to Pet Shops now.

I would like to protest against sale of small fish bowls!! and would love to have them banned like they do in Rome!!!


Is there any groups or anything regarding this awful practice that goes unnoticed or undisputed ?


----------



## Tempy (Aug 26, 2009)

Please Answer Me!!!


----------



## Tempy (Aug 26, 2009)

Is it because I wrote is there any groups instead of are there any groups? lol


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Can you get a picture of Princess? Not sure what type fish you have.


----------

